# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Các Chuyến Bay Từ Hà Nội Đi Đà Nẵng - Cac Chuyen Bay

## hangnt

*Chuyến bay từ Hà Nội tới Đà Nẵng*

*Cả Vietnam Airlines và Jetstar Pacific Airlines  có các chuyến bay giữa Hà Nội và Đà Nẵng mỗi ngày.*

*Có tất cả 8 chuyến bay một ngày từ Hà Nội tới Đà Nẵng trên Vietnam Airlines*


Thời gian và lịch trình các chuyến bay có thể thay đổi. Vui lòng tra cứu ngày tháng cụ thể cho mối chuyến bay.

Giá vé một chiều cho chuyến bay hạng thường từ Hà Nội tới thành phố Đà Nẵng trên Vietnam Airlines là 1,350,000 VND (hay ~$71 USD) và 2,360,000 VND (hay ~$125 USD) cho các chuyến bay hạng nhất. 

*Có 2 chuyến bay một ngày trên JetStar Pacific Airlines từ Hà Nội tới thành phố Đà Nẵng*




Thời gian và lịch trình các chuyến bay có thể thay đổi. Vui lòng tra cứu ngày tháng cụ thể cho mối chuyến bay.

Giá vé một chiều cho chuyến bay hạng thường từ Hà Nội tới thành phố Đà Nẵng trên Pacific Airlines là 768,000 VND (hay ~$48 USD).

Có thể có các vé khuyến mãi do đặt trước (7, 14 và 30 ngày) hay các chuyến bay về khuya (sau 9h đêm) , mặc dầu có các hạn chế trong việc thay đổi loại vé này

----------

